# The actual location of this website (http://www.bitshare.com)



## inicuser1

Hi mates,

I'm doing a project and the tutor told us to locate the server location of the bitshare website. Various online tools return its IP address as 199.80.55.135, but some said the server is located in Belize and some said it is in Hong Kong!! Strange? We then check its AS number, which is AS40824 and it is allocated by ARIN. So, presumably, it is more logical to think the server of which should be located in the American Continent, rather than in the Far East or otherwise the AS Number should be allocated to APRNIC. Any clue that you may shed on to let me know its server location? Thanks a million!!:uhoh:


----------



## inicuser1

Anyone could help?? I really don't know how to solve this.


----------



## Corday

From our Rules:

EDUCATIONAL ASSISTANCE
While we are happy to promote the education of users, we feel it is inappropriate to circumvent the learning process by directly assisting with assignments and projects of an educational nature. Direct answers to school or college assignments are not allowed and will not be given. However, if a user is having trouble comprehending a certain topic, the members and staff at TSF will be happy to provide assistance with understanding the topic.


----------

